# Need Help - This Puppy or Not-Opinions Needed ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been mulling over the idea of getting a "play buddy" for my Tiny because there's just nothing he can play with - even a 2.5 kg Chi just steamrolls him. He tries to get in amongst it but just can't do it.

So, the breeder of my 2 boys has a Tiny girl she said I can buy. She's 10 weeks old (don't know what she weighs, but this woman has been breeding for 30 years and says she's definitely going to be a Tiny like my boy that she bred).

I had my heart set on a Chocolate, but the reality of getting a Chocolate Tri Colour in a teeny weeny body, well it's just not going to happen in this country and, if by some miracle one was born and I got to the front of the queue, I'll have to pay around $1.6k for something I won't be allowed to show or breed with, and that's way too many $'s.

This little girl is going to cost $600. I've haven't committed to get her yet, I wanted to ask you ladies your opinion on her before I do. Please be as critical as you possibly can be, I won't be offended in the least. Her muzzle looks a little long for my tastes but, meh, it's much shorter than my other girl "play buddy" I got for Chiko. Looks are not at all important in this case, it's size, personality & suitability for my little Ollie.

The other option is that there MAY be a bitch available from the breeder of Sarah's new Winston. She's the best breeder in the whole of Oz, so her pups rightfully command a very good price, a lot more than I can afford to spend for a pet (more than my other 3 all put together). However she does look gorgeous (top right hand corner of the 3 pictured Sarah) but we don't even know what the breeder is going to decide yet as there's someone else from overseas considering her, the breeder is just not quite decided yet.

So, what do you all think of this wee girl @ $600 .... the last 2 pics are of Mum & Dad (he's just gorgeous).


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I love her fuzzy little ears. I can see her fitting in with your pack quite nicely. oh how I wish I could add a third one!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Um Dee I can be critical and make fun of you over your Christmas thing but when you post a photo of an adoreable puppy all criticism goes out the window. The awes and ohs and wanting to smell the puppy breath is all I can think of. I just want to snuggle and kiss her she is too cute!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree with you that her muzzle is a tad long for my taste, but she has such a precious face. She looks a lot like a LC Chi that was tempting me before I found Gemma. I only didn't go with her because I was set on a SC. I think this puppy's parents are nice, especially the dad. He is just gorgeous.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, this is a surprise  . she is precious, i love her ! If she's going to be around the same size as your tiny boy than that's perfect !!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. Go for it. I couldn't criticize that little pup at all!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She does seem to have a bit long of a muzzle, but she overall seems very pretty. I would find out what she weighs, though, just for your own knowledge... If she seems like she'd be a good match, I wouldn't let her muzzle stop you. She is a cutie, that's for sure. If she ends up half as beautiful as her dad, she'll be a stunner. I say go for it


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

She is really cute!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well she is just adorable. Me I would snatch her up so cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

ooohhhh and aaaahhhhh so adorable!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Smiles, you girls are hopeless, absolutely hopeless, AND the biggest, rottenest, naughtiest enablers on the planet! It's to balance up the couplers when out and about, remember 

I KNOW she's cute, ALL puppies are cute. BUT I wanted your Chi wisdom and experience to tell me if there's any obvious defects (besides that looooong nose - all the better to smell me with). C'mon some of you showies, therefore conformation experts, hit me with your wisdom stick pleeeeeeeease. If I don't have to, I really don't want to spend another $1,000 or more just to get a shorter snout 

Now, I can only explain this in horse language because I can't remember all the doggie terminology but, to me, it looks like her, mum & dad all lean back severely on the pasterns ... that the joint above their feet, or where a horse's hoof would be. I looked at my 2 from this same breeder and they're the same - is this a conformation fault? Haven't looked at my girl from another breeder because she's still asleep. 

Oh, NONE of my Chi's tails go up and over their backs either, at best they stick straight up in the air at 90 degree angles to their butt but only when they're super happy & alert, at all other times they more or less stick straight out from their butt, but that's no biggie for me. Their tails don't appear to be lowset to my eye, they just don't do what other Chi's seem to do.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I think she is beautiful the 1st photo she looks like my little Ruby i paid £800 for Ruby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Her snout is small compared to my Gonzo Sonny

Does that help?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Huly said:


> Her snout is small compared to my Gonzo Sonny
> 
> Does that help?


LOL yes, it helps. Actually looking at the 2 babies I already got from this lovely lady, their snouts are sweet and petite and, although slightly, ever so slightly, longer than I'd desire, at least their tiny mouths don't/won't have huge teeth or palate issues like some of the shorter nosed models.

For example I'm just browsing a new website I found & came across this dog - now, to my mind, that whole head/nose, whilst I appreciate it's the perfect stop bla, bla, bla, something about it just looks totally DEFORMED to me, but, hey, I'm just a bushy without a clue. Y'all will probably say that's the perfect head lol. Pass mouse over head to enlarge automatically: Handi Drink,

C'mon in here Sarah, need your Aussie opinion 'coz you & I both know that short snouts in Australia are very, very thin on the ground - most of the Chi's we have over here have alligator length snouts, without a word of a lie.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I am not a fan of that website photo either. I will take my Gonzo Sonny. His face reminds me of a german shepherd puppy!  it is honestly about what you like Dee. I don't see any reason for her to have any health issue. She is just adorable


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Have to agree with you Aussielass , our chi's here seem to have longer snouts , i think she is a gorgeous little girl and have to say her snout is smaller than what i have seen in some reg breeders chi's , $600 is a really good price  , shame you weren't closer to me as i know a little boy that is charting to be 1.5kg , he is just over 600grams at a day off 9weeks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

A Chi like that, without any papers, would cost around 1.500$ here at least,
for two reasons, she's tiny and she's a long coat. I don't think you are getting
ripped off money wise for a pet quality Chi. As for the muzzle, I'm not a pro, but
from my experience a slightly longer muzzle equals less problems with teeth. If
you trust that this breeder has good motives and if you do not care much for
"standard perfection" then go ahead and make this baby a lucky dog! Good luck
my friend!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Bella, yep, we're definitely the "Land of the Long Nose" and you're right, I've been looking at all the reg'd breeders websites and there's rarely a short nose to be found, except for Wachowa which is the home of the champs of champs results wise, and also the breeder of Sarah's Winston.

I'm thinking Sarah's taken a wide berth around this thread because pup isn't to her taste, which is fine - I must admit, I was really disappointed when I first opened pics of her but since staring at her non-stop for endless hours, I have to say, I'm only a bee's willy from ringing them and saying, "Mine!!!!"

I know & trust the people now, I have 2 existing temperaments to go by and they're wonderful, both of their patellas are fantastic according to 2 different vets, so I'd be silly not to go for her I do believe.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry I've been slack getting on to this one!

I think she will end up looking similar to my Chloe, same angle but maybe a little shorter

This was her profile at around the same age - see the gentle slope of her forehead into her muzle, head is still quite round and domed though










And this is her as an adult









Now check out how short Winston's muzzle is - SHORT! It's like half the length of his forehead. i haven't seen amy here with a muzzle anywhere near as short except from the other top 1 or 2 show kennels and they will charge you the same $$$










That blue fawn girl is beautiful. Winnie's breeder's puppies are small and stocky. I believe the sire is the Japanese imported dog so check out his body type, very cobby. Although they're not related Winnie is like that too. She estimates about the 2kg to 2.5kg mark for Winnie but solid rather than tall or long - not sure if you think that would be suitable for Ollie? She might bowl him over. Winnie is a bruiser who will take toys off Axle but that's his personality as well as his size. The breeder let me know Winnie was a little firecracker but that's what I wanted to go with two adult dogs. You need a Chloe personality, she sits on my lap while the others play fetch, she joins in sometimes but she's not going to push someone else out of the way to get the toy but she's the one the others want to snuggle up next to. I would definitely go for the personality first rather than the look or size. i would have no problem letting Chloe play with a dog helf her size because she is so gentle.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

And before you ask no i'm not sending you Chloe! She is my little chocolate muffin - ALL MINE!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh, you're such a selfish cow Sarah - but I'd send you Bella in lieu, my now 3.6kg bruiser girl with a snout worthy of getting into any mouse hole & evicting the occupants, in fact this girl wouldn't hesitate to inhilitate a full grown river rat to be honest. Oh, but she is such a love, I've never met anyone who hasn't stated outright she's their absolute favorite - I just look at them like, "are you mad, she's the companion dog to my jewel" but they think I'm mad.

I don't care what anyone says, *in the main*, in this breed, the girls are a heck of a lot different to the boys - I love the feistiness and rough & tough of the boys, but when the girls are with us and not their pack, oooh their softness & love just oozes out of them.

Well, now that you've not said "She's horrid, I hate her, keep looking!" that's it, I'm going to commit. 

Hahahaha .... I've not said boo to a goose about this latest puppy to a soul. About an hour ago I sent He Who Must NEVER Be Obeyed an email that simply said, "I gave up smoking ........ I CAN DO WHATEVER I WANT" and he sent back his first reply that was simply, "??????????????" then, five minutes later, another email comes through, "Oh $hite, send me the photos" .... hahahaha poor bugger, he hasn't got a hope in heck of ever taming this shrew, he's been trying for 14 years and ought to know, argument is futile!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oooh, you're such a selfish cow Sarah - but I'd send you Bella in lieu, my now 3.6kg bruiser girl with a snout worthy of getting into any mouse hole & evicting the occuppants, in fact this girl wouldn't hesitate to inhilitate a full grown river rat to be honest. Oh, but she is such a love, I've never met anyone who hasn't stated outright she's their absolute favorite - I just look at them like, "are you mad, she's the companion dog to my jewel" but they think I'm mad.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, in the main, in this breed, the girls are a heck of a lot different to the boys - I love the feistiness and rough & tough of the boys, but when the girls are with us and not their pack, oooh their softness & love just oozes out of them.


I know i'm selfish - she's chocolate and everything - but as you said the love of a Chi girl is special. Chloe is the glue that keeps my pack harmonious. Without her it would be two whirlwind boys tearing up the place 24/7, it's only because they want to snuggle up to her and have her groom them that there is a moment's peace. She's everyone's favourite too, must be her enormous eyes that gets em.

You won't get the look you want unless you fork out the $$$ so if you trust the breeder and the size is right for Ollie I think you should go ahead.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hahahaha, I just got a reply from HWMNBObeyed .... 

*Mad...cannot think of anything else rational to say, just dumbfounded!
*

Silly 'ol bugger he is .... absoltuely no-one loves all of them as much as he does, or or spends more $'s on them than he does .... *he's my Ex *(and best friend, father of my son) who lives in the adjoining apartment. Little does he know he'll be coughing up some $'s for her because I'm short.

Ooh, stand-by Sarah, was just talking to Jennifer via email, and I do believe she's going to join CP


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo we want more pictures Dee!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Ooh, stand-by Sarah, was just talking to Jennifer via email, and I do believe she's going to join CP


She will be able to see pics of Winnie! I just sent her an ears up one yesterday as she likes to keep track of her little ones. She will be able to tell us how it is on the Chi situation in Australia that's for sure!

Oh and my hubby thought I was crazy when I mentioned getting a 3rd Chi but guess who gives Winnie his puppy milk every morning and falls asleep on the couch sharing his pillow with him every night?!?!?!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hehehe I took the liberty of bumping Winston's thread to make it easier for her to see - I told her he's been met with rave reviews from the crew from every corner of the globe.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

" a bees willie " that is something to ponder


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats on your new baby Aussielass  
Ozchi those pics of your Chloe look so much like my Keona's muzzle , i find it always looks longer in pics than in person lol i think because it has a slight point and not so box shape


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Ozchi those pics of your Chloe look so much like my Keona's muzzle , i find it always looks longer in pics than in person lol i think because it has a slight point and not so box shape


Yeah Chloe's doesn't look that long in person but in pics it looks huge and pointy. Your Keona has such a sweet face!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My new girl's name is "Midge", after a very dear and special friend, now departed, who was my PA for a few years. I hope pup is blessed with her personality type. 

Midge and her girlfriend/partner both worked for me and we had so much fun together but, alas, when Midge got sick they chose not to tell anyone she was ill with cancer that took her in 6 months, and didn't announce her passing until 10 days after her funeral. To say I was gutted is an understatement, I've never really been able to come to terms with not being able to see her before she passed, go to the funeral etc. 

That was about 2 years ago now, and I still oft times get upset when I think about them, and suddenly realise one is no longer here. 

It's really cruel to deprive close friends and loved ones of the opportunity of saying farewell I've learnt. I'm gonna give her a whole lot of strife when we meet again, and she knows it lol, I'll be off after her with a biggus stickus.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

When is she coming home, Dee? I am so excited for you!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a great name Dee. I'm sorry about your dear friend.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot, woot, Midge is having her immunisation tomorrow (Thurs) and I collect her 11.00am Friday. 

Because there's a 4 hour drive between us, they've always chosem a central point half-way for us to meet at, which is very sweet and obliging of them, a lot wouldn't be bothered, they'd have the attitude, "You want pup, you drive" but they are true salt of the earth country folk.

Gawd, I haven't finished paying off the last 3 neuters, spays, microchips & teeth removals yet, and I gotta start saving for another set already, lol. Ah well, I can say with all certainty that this IS very definitely the last. If I were to get any more, the authorities would take great delight in seizing everyone, including me, never to see daylight again - we're allowed 4 on a strict & special permit, all must be desexed bla, bla, bla so I've reached the legal limit and I'm not one for breaking the law (wink & giggle).

Do you guys have "midges" over there, an absolute pita insect that drives people insane -apparently as they hover over you they urinate & that's what causes the pain, but that may be a dog park rumour from a man trying to suck me in, and they may actually be biting - although I've seen them in the air all the time, I've never seen one on bare skin biting, so maybe it is their wee causing the intense itching  We don't have chiggers here, but I laugh every time I read that word, _a Yankee Bug, a Chigger _hehehe sounds like some sort of little toy train set.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

She's not long in the muzzle she has a plain head. She will look like her dam but possibly with a better head. Some heads mature later.. My line do that but they are deffo not long in the muzzle.

All those dogs are down on their patterns and yes it's a confirmation fault.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Kurukulla said:


> She's not long in the muzzle she has a plain head. She will look like her dam but possibly with a better head. Some heads mature later.. My line do that but they are deffo not long in the muzzle.
> 
> All those dogs are down on their patterns and yes it's a confirmation fault.


Thanks ever so much for that information, I really appreciate it.

What pleased me most is that I still have "an eye" to be able to pick conformation defects, even though I know virtually nothing about Chi's. Mind you, it's pretty obvious for all to see lol.

In 12 hours I shall be setting out to collect her - Breeder says "She's a little firecracker!!" which will suit my Tiny boy perfectly because he's way too big for his little boots i.e. I threw out a chicken wing cut into 3 pieces tonight and my Tiny walked around and around the pieces in a large circle choosing which one he wanted, whilst the 2 x tormented "giants" just sat there waiting patiently for the left-overs. If they dared to raise a foot like they were going to take a step towards the chicken the Tiny would let out a ferocious growl ... he's so funny. Neither of the others will argue with him when he's wearing his "Demon Dog Hat".


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

cant wait to see pics of her when you get her home  , she should be home now im pretty sure


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hehehe sheeeeeeeeeeeeee's home  OMG what a divine little thing she is too .... not at all long in the snozz, and a fabulous definite stop, my 'ol eyes have me convinced it's a bee's willy off a perfect 90 degrees. She's seriously got the teeniest nose I've ever seen on anything, it's amazing, and the biggest bug eyes, a real character.

I can't believe it, her temperament is exactly like my boy Tiny, that is to say, a "Demon Dog" in the making. She makes the same noises when you cuddle her and has a lot of the very same characteristics and mannerisms - it must be a Tiny thing. 

At first she was obviously a little timid of the other 3 (she feels like she only weighs a few ounces), but by mid afternoon she'd rounded them all up and was chasing them here and there. They were all taking a wide berth around her if she had a treat, toy etc - not that she was growling or barking at them, it was more just "the look" she dishes out lol.

I think she thought she'd died & gone to heaven when she walked in - "Now, what do I taste first, the pigs ear trims, the goat tendons, the lamb puffs, liver jerky, cow tendons, lamb gristles, that ZiwiPeak or kibble .... why, I'll just sample them all of course!" and she did. At last, a dog with an appetite, yaaay for me.

She's super friendly to all humans she encounters which is a joy and, yippee, her little tail bends over her back and it does not ever stop wagging. Her colouring and coat is awful at the moment - think she's gearing up to go thru the "puppy uglies", she's actually 14 weeks, not 12, as I initially thought, which is even better size wise 'coz she sure is tiny. This little hideous duckling is going to turn into one fabulous little swan, I can feel it in my water.

I'm sooooooo upset though, I lost the most gorgeous pair of Robert Cavalli sunnies somehow, talk about devo'd even if I did get them on Ozsale for a song, sigh - I think they slipped out of the top of my shirt where I tuck them in between the boobies and then fell into the grass whilst I was bending over untangling the other 3 - I arrived 1hr 20min early. Will get some photos when I get myself organised but the ones at the top of the page are only 2 days old


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats! I am so excited for you!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats my friend! ccasion7:

Enjoy your new addition! I hope she brings you lots of laughter and smiles. 



ps: pictures would be great, of all your pups. I'd love to see how much they grew and blossomed.


----------

